# Luck



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

15 birds this am and 4 were banded, with 2 Tarsus bands. Pretty sweet


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

F off flick! damn I'm jealous! Congrats buddy that is awesome, I'll have to talk to you about this.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

unreal!! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

un.friggin. real.

quick go buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Was this over Silos or did Marks buddy bring some FB's?


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Man I must be the unluckiest jewelry hunter ever, I bet we get a band every 800-1000 birds. We got one this weekend, but we weren't sure who shot it, we had birds coming in from every direction, and had to leave the expired alone for a little while. It had two types of bb's so we still don't know who harvested it. For me that will make 12 years of hunting with 0 bands. Hey Chris where are you banding again, lol.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

hey flick..... nice work on the bands!

My orange and black tarsus band is AMU.

Way to go!!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Great job on the bands!!!! I am on my 7th year of waterfowl hunting and still haven't shot a band the day will come soon, hopefully


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW!!!!! 

do yourself a favor and go buy a lotto ticket tonight!!!!


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

averyghg said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> do yourself a favor and go buy a lotto ticket tonight!!!!


NO KIDDING!!!haha I have been in on 204 kills this early season and have only seen 2 bands! And I thought that was impressive! Congrats on the birds! :beer:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! that in my opinion is a once in a lifetime hunt.....I have shot a few bands in my hunting days but never a tauris(sp) band. would give my left [email protected] to shoot a piece of plastic. I saw a neck band 2 years ago while hunting a field, was a yellow one, had our limit of canadas and was shooting some mallards. In it came with about 5-6 other geese @ 35 yards. talk about tempting!!!!!!! he flew away.... So my quest is still alive...Do they still neckband anymore? heard of a local gut here lastyear shooting a blue one, and I have drooled over a few in the bottoms refuge but could not shoot them or out of season. congrats on the hunt :beer: 
hope there are many more hunts like it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I thought geese with plastic didn't leave the city limits? J/K :lol:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

shut up flick...
everyone knows you buy those on e-bay and put them on your geese for pics


----------



## benellinova (Aug 31, 2008)

That is awesome, maybe I should hunt with you instead of Mark


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

1008 band numbers, interesting, we got a one last night, I am guessing Illinios banded in 2007


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm assuming those were the same bands Green was talking about...at first he told me collars, I thought I was going to lose it.

I'm pretty sure I know where those were banded.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Dear Flick,

I hate you.

Your friend,
bubolc


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

It was real close to getting ridiculous. We had 13 birds on the ground when a flock of 8 came in, we shot 2 and both were Tarsus banded. Had that flock came in earlier we could have gotten up to 8 Tarsus bands out of one flock, assuming they were all banded. Now that would have been insane.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Everybody knows CHAZ shot those birds and gave them to you because his landyard is to full...


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Wow! Nothing puts a smile on a waterfowlers face like some bling. Nice.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

WARDEN247 said:


> Everybody knows CHAZ shot those birds and gave them to you because his landyard is to full...


 :withstupid:


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Congrats Flick!

That's some serious Bling!

:beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Congrats! Id rather be lucky than good! :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats, very very lucky!!!

1008's were commonly used throughout the US mainly in 2005.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Beet plant for sure. So did those birds go from one lagoon in moorehead to one south of town? :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Get a fricken job Flick and then you won't have so damn many bands to haul around!!!!

Nice eyes!!! You musta been able to pick them out of the flock!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Hahnker (Apr 25, 2007)

The 1008 Band in the picture was banded in Minnesota in 06. I reported it Tuesday and thats all they tell you right away online.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Try www.flyway.us That site you can see exactly where the bird was banded.


----------

